# InPut- und OutPut Streams



## Delta38 (28. Okt 2009)

Hallo liebe User 

Ich melde mich hier heute als Neuling in diesem Forum mit einem großen Hilferuf ...

Ich muss bis Mitte-Ende nächster Woche ein Referat zum oben genannten Thema verfassen und soll damit ca die hälfte einer Unterrichtsstunde füllen (+/- 5 Minuten). Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass Informatik nicht zu meinen stärksten Fächern zählt. Daher aber auch zum Glück keine Wundertaten von mir erwartet^^

Leider muss ich jetzt an dieser Stelle eine Tatsache anführen, die ihr, wie ich schon in eurem FAQ gelesen habe, nicht sehr gerne seht, aber mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig: Ich bin ohne jegliches Vorwissen auf dieses Thema losgelassen worden, sprich keine Erklärungen etc. 
Bei meinen Mitschülern kann ich mir keine Hilfe besorgen, die blicken leider momentan genau so wenig durch wie ich.
Nun habe ich mich in den letzten zwei Wochen immer mal wieder hingesetzt und habe gegoogled und gegoogled um herauszufinden: Was sind denn jetzt diese Streams????:L

Dabei bin ich mitlerweile zu der wahnsinnigen Erkenntnis gekommen, dass Input streams befehle wie zB. Tastatureingaben, Mausbefehle oder so aufnehmen und diese irgendwie weiterverwenden ... und jetzt kommt schon die erste große Wissenslücke;(. Zuletzt habe ich mir diese Präsentation einmal näher angeschaut, da ich dadurch auch schon einmal eine Vorstellung bekommen konnte wie ich meine Aufbauen könnte. Leider schlägt hier jetzt mein gefährliches Halbwissen zu: Ich begreife auch hier nicht wirklich mehr als das, was ich oben bereits geschrieben habe:bahnhof:.

Ich könnte es mir einfach machen und mir einfach ein Referat zusammenkopieren, aber ich möchte wenigstens die Basics meines Themas verstanden haben.
Nun erhoffe ich mir, dass hier vielleich tein paar Leute dazu bereit wären mir doch evtl ein paar Erklärungen zu posten, worum es sich denn bei den Streams nun genau handelt. Ich wäre natürlich auch gern dazu bereit mich mit jemandem von euch im ICQ, Teamspeak, Ventrilo, Mumble o.Ä. zu unterhalten.

Also ihr Lieben, ich würde mich echt über jede Hilfe freuen!

MfG: Delta38


----------



## javimka (28. Okt 2009)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 14 Dateien und Datenströme


----------



## Delta38 (28. Okt 2009)

Danke erstmal für den Link, das Thema ist schonmal das richtige! 

Allerdings ist ja nach der knappen Einleitung auch schon wieder Schluss mit den Infos mit denen ich etwas anfangen könnte... vorallem aber frage ich mich, ob das umbenennen der Files etc. was auf die Stelle folgt die du mir verlinkt hast, überhaupt noch zu meinem Thema gehört... wie gesagt, ich habe absolut kein Vorwissen zum Thema "Input- Outpu streams bei Java"

PS: Das ist übrigens das genaue Thema, mit dem ich mich beschäftigen soll... vielleicht weis ja jemand von euch, inwiefern man das eingrenzen kann:bahnhof:


----------

